

Graduating Past Playbooks – How to Use Ansible When Your Infrastructure Grows Up - systemizer
https://nylas.com/blog/graduating-past-playbooks

======
spang
Hi there, Christine from the Nylas team here. If you have any further
questions on how we're using Ansible in our infrastructure, happy to answer.
:)

